# built a coffee table



## tnyr5 (Apr 21, 2016)

African Mahogany with Spanish Cedar and Wenge base, Wenge inlaid keys, and lacewood accents that I built for a friend. By no means a masterpiece, but it turned out semi-decent.


----------



## Marco (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks good!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks nice from here


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2016)

Hmmmmm, beginnings of a nice Wardian case!


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 21, 2016)

The top of this is beautiful! The book leafing with the grain of that wood is outstanding.


----------



## naoki (Apr 21, 2016)

It is way more than "semi-descent", it is gorgeous! It is interesting that you combined several different materials with strong characters.


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 21, 2016)

Wonderful! You're multi-talented it seems. 

David


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice job!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 21, 2016)

very nice carpentry!


----------



## troy (Apr 21, 2016)

It looks good!!!


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2016)

You let the lovely wood be the star and that's what counts.
This table is simple and very, very elegant. It's a very
special talent I think.


----------



## Clark (Apr 22, 2016)

Tight


----------



## Ray (Apr 22, 2016)

That's beautiful.


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 22, 2016)

I like it a lot. It's beautiful!

I especially like that it's hand made and not mass produced out of plastic-laminated particle board.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2016)

Good work. Such talent!


----------



## abax (Apr 22, 2016)

Troy, do you have trouble finding these rather exotic
woods in your area? We end up using red and white oak
and some poplar because that's all we can get here.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 22, 2016)

I live near 2 lumberyards (Hearne Hardwoods and Groff & Groff) that have everything from Pine to Snakewood and Macassar Ebony.


----------



## troy (Apr 23, 2016)

Poplar, white & red oak, cedar, redwood, pine are readily availabe where I live. ironwood, mahogany is harder to find, the inlaid table top and the clear coat finish makes the grains stick out very nice, and hides any blemishes very good as well. people get dark hardwood floors after I tell them to use white or red oak, but everybody jumps on the best deal....oh well, dark wood shows every little scratch


----------



## 17andgrowing (Apr 23, 2016)

Great job!


----------

